

GPL code provenance fight on GitHub - Kenan
https://github.com/thicklizard/Komodo_new_source/commit/341ce8bdfc86fcfad8b869c59f09f054cd81eca4#L2L7

======
Kenan
Continued:

[https://github.com/markj338/KANGAROO-
kernel/commit/da260aa72...](https://github.com/markj338/KANGAROO-
kernel/commit/da260aa723db1ecb89924db31010389c0731aeb8)

[https://github.com/MattCrystal/clucking-
goose/commit/46a7a01...](https://github.com/MattCrystal/clucking-
goose/commit/46a7a01e2561a356441b4701cd83d5388bbfb041)

